# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين 27 يوليو 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية الاثنين 27 يوليو 2020م


 #فيروس كورونا يجتاح أندية الخرطوم ويصطاد 9 لاعبين.
#المريخ والهلال يجمدان النشاط ويخضعان لاعبيهما للحجر الصحي.
#شداد غير مقتنع بالنتائج.. ويوجه باعادة الفحص في مستوصف خاص.
#رئيس نادي المريخ يوجه بتعليق نشاط الفريق.
#المنتخب يستكمل القياسات البدنية ويؤدي حصة تدريبية بالأكاديمية.
#قطب المريخ محمد الحافظ: الحراك المريخي الأخير ظاهرة صحية والأحمر  يحتاج لمؤتمر جامع.
#مدير الكرة بالهلال : لا نثق في نتيجة الفحوصات ولا مبرر لاستكمال الدوري.
#اتحاد الخرطوم في زيارة لرئيس لجنة التدريب المحلية صلاح مشكلة.
#مدرب المنتخب الفرنسي فيلود يصل الخرطوم..ورونالدو يقود اليوفي  لحسم لقب الكالتشيو.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس نادي المريخ يوجه بتعليق نشاط الفريق
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  وجه رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم عبدالله آدم "سوداكال" القطاع  الرياضي بتعليق نشاط فريق كرة القدم و التوقف عن التدريبات، وذلك على خلفية  ظهور "4" حالات إيجابية بفيروس كورونا المستجد بعد ان خضع لاعبي المريخ  والجهاز الفني والإداري للفحص الذي فرضه الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي  أشرف على إجرائه فريق من وزارة الصحة الإتحادية .
 كما وجه رئيس النادي بعمل فحص جديد في إحدى المستشفيات الخاصة للاعبين الذين أظهرت الفحوصات إصابتهم .
  وفيما يتعلق بالمخالطين لهم من اللاعبين واعضاء الجهاز الفني والإداري وجه  بدخولهم لحجر ذاتي لفترة "14" يوما للتأكد من سلامتهم بشكل كامل على الرغم  من ان نتيجة الفحوصات التي أجريت لم يثبت خلالها إلا إصابة ال "4" الذين  سيتم إخضاعهم لفحص جديد وسيطبق عليهم برتكول وزارة الصحة المعلن للمصابين  بجائحة كورونا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إغلاق أكاديمية الكرة..وخطاب من اتحاد الكرة للهلال والمريخ وتوتي
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 المصادر أشارت إلى أنّه تمّ اتّخاذ قرارًا بإغلاق أكاديمية كرة القدم بالخرطوم من أجل التعقيم جراء إصاباتٍ بكورونا لبعض اللاعبين.
 أصدر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا اليوم”الأحد” قضى بإعادة الفحص الطبي لفيروس كورونا لعددٍ من لاعبي الهلال والمريخ.
 
 وقال الاتحاد في خطاب صادرٍ لناديي الهلال والمريخ، إنّه طالب بإجراء فحوصاتٍ طبية لبعض اللاعبين، على أنّ يتكفّل بالمسائل المالية.
 وأثبتت الفحوصات الطبية التي أخضع لها عدد من اللاعبين بنادي الهلال والمريخ وتوتي إصاباتٍ بكورونا”.
 وسابقًا، أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم عن استئناف النشاط الرياضي في الخامس عشر من أغسطس المقبل.
 وحتى”الأحد”، بلغت حصيلة الإصابات بـ”كوفيد ـ19â€³ في السودان”11â€³ ألف و”385â€³، وتعافى”5â€³ ألف و”890â€³، وتوفي”717â€³.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يقرر اعادة فحوصات كورونا للاعبين
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  قرّر اتحاد الكرة إعادة فحوصات اللاعبين الذين ثبتت إصابتهم بفايروس  كورونا في أندية الهلال والمريخ وتوتي خلال ساعاتٍ بمستشفى علياء.
  وقال مصدر موثوق إنّ الاتحاد أبلغ مسؤولي الأندية الثلاثة بأنّه على  استعدادٍ لإعادة الفحوصات للتأكّد من فحوصاتٍ اللاعبين بشكلٍ نهائي.
 وكانت الفحوصات التي أشرفت عليها وزارة الصحة الولائية كشفت عن إصابة لاعبين في الهلال و3 في نادي توتي و4 في المريخ.
 وقرّر الاتحاد استئناف المنافسات القومية بدايةً من الخامس عشر أغسطس وفق اشتراطات صحية وبدأ فحوصات للاندية الثلاثاء الماضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلمى يغيب عن التدريب امس بسبب الحجر الصحى لمدة 14 يوم
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 الزم مجلس المريخ المدرب التونسى امين المسلمى بالحجر الصحى لمدة 14 يوم قبل ان يسمح له بمزاولة نشاطه .
  حيث فوجئ اللاعبون بعدم حضور المدرب للتدريب الذى اقيم صباح امس بملعب  سلاح المهندسين وعلموا من إدارة الكرة ان المدرب سيخضع للحجر الصحى .

 ومن جهة أخرى ان المريخ سيجهز بديل للمسلمى حال رفض الاتحاد قبول شهاداته وسمح له بالعمل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسماء لاعبي نادي المريخ الذين ثبتت إصابتهم بفيروس كورونا المستجد (كوفيد 19).
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 بلغ عدد المصابين بالمريخ، أربعة لاعبين منهم ثلاثة يتواجدون مع الفريق الأول ولاعب وحيد من قائمة فريق الشباب تحت 20 عام.
 وضمّت قائمة المصابين المهاجم سفيان عبد الله والمدافع رامي كرتكيلا ولاعب الوسط المهاجم محمد سليمان كلاسيك.
 في حين أن اللاعب الرابع من الفئات السنية هو وهاب الدين عنتر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النقر يطالب بألغاء الممتاز
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  طالب الفاتح النقر مدرب فريق الهلال بإلغاء الدوري بعد ظهور حالات اصابة  بفايروس كورونا ضمن الفحوصات التي خضعت لها الأندية خلال الفترة الماضية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب توتي يشكك في نتيجة فحص كورونا ويستدل بوجود اسمه في كشف الهلال
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 شكك مارشال جينارو لاعب فريق توتي في صحة نتيجة الفحص التي كشفت عن إصابته بفايروس كورونا.
 وقال جينارو انه بصحة جيدة ولا يعاني من اي أعراض ويمارس حياته بشكل طبيعي وتفاجأ بالحديث عن اصابته بالفايروس.
 واضاف" هناك شي غير طبيعي، والدليل ان اسماءنا كانت في كشوفات فحص نادي الهلال وليس فريقي توتي".
 وكان فريق توتي- المشارك في المرحلة الاخيرة من الدوري المؤهل للممتاز- بدأ تدريباته منذ قرابة اسبوعين.
  وابلغت وزارة الصحة مساء "السبت" ادارة النادي باصابة 3 من اللاعبين  بكورونا من بينهم مارشال جينارو بعد خضوعهم للفحص الثلاثاء الماضي .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرنسي فيلود في الخرطوم
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 وصل إلى الخرطوم الفرنسي هوبيرت فيلود المدير الفني للمنتخب السوداني الأول لكرة القدم، قادما من مقره بالعاصمة الفرنسية (باريس) .
 وحط مدرب صقور الجديان رحاله في العاصمة السودانية عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الأحد 26 يوليو 2020م، عبر خطوط طيران الامارات .
 وانضم المدير الفني للمنتخب الأول فيلود مباشرة إلى معسكر المنتخب في الخرطوم بحري .
 وكان في استقباله الأستاذ حسين الياس المدير التنفيذي للمنتخبات الوطنية، والأستاذ جمال ابشر مدير العلاقات العامة.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(باج نيوز) ينفرد .. وزارة الشباب والرياضة ترفض رسمياً استضافة السودان لـ (سيكافا)

 ردت وزارة الشباب والرياضة رسمياً على خطاب اتحاد الكرة بشأن طلب استضافة السودان لبطولة سيكافا للناشئين والشباب بالرفض.
  وأرسلت الوزارة خطاباً رسمياً للاتحاد عصر اليوم أكدت فيه رفضها لإستضافة  البلاد لبطولة سيكافا للناشئين نهاية العام الحالي بسبب تعليق النشاط  الرياضي في السودان نتيجة لجائحة “كورونا”.
  وأكدت الوزارة أنها أرسلت خطاب بالرقم 30 إلى اتحاد الكرة علقت بموجبه  النشاط الرياضي في السودان بسبب وباء كورونا، وأشارت إلى أن قرار تجميد  النشاط مازال سارياً حتى الآن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												في تطور جديد .. الكاردينال يأمر بمسح صورته من (الجوهرة الزرقاء) ويشرع في التسليم للاتحاد 											




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أمر رئيس نادي الهلال أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال بمسح صورته من استاد  الهلال “الجوهرة الزرقاء” وشرع في عملية التسليم للاتحاد العام ووداع  الجماهير بعد ست سنوات متمنيًا التوفيق للهلال.
وكان الكاردينال قد وافق على الاستمرار في رئاسة نادي الهلال حتى نهاية  العام الحالي مع التكفل بكافة الأمور المالية، بعد اجتماع عقدته معه  الهيئة الإستشارية لنادي الهلال بقيادة حسن هلال وعبد الرحمن سر الختم  والخليفة مختار مكي، وأحمد حسب الرسول بدر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صورة.. ريشموند يرحب بالمسلمي ويصفه بالمدرب الافضل





الخرطوم: سبورت249
رحب الغاني ريشموند انتوي بعودة المدرب التونسي امين المسلمي الى الخرطوم من اجل إكمال مهمته مدربا للفريق في الموسم الحالي.
ونشر  ريشموند على صفحته ب”فيسبوك” صورة حديثة جمعته اليوم “الاحد” مع المدرب  التونسي وقال” شكرا ادارة النادي على الاختيار ،مرحبا بك المدرب الافضل”.
ووصل المسلمي للخرطوم مساء “السبت” قادما من مصر بعد ان انتظر ايام في القاهرة لإكمال اجراءات دخوله للخرطوم.
وكان  ادم سوداكال ينوي التعاقد مع مدرب جديد وتفاوض مع التونسي جمال خشارم ،  على ان يتراجع عن اعادة المسلمي، غير ان معارضة عدد من اعضاء المجلس للفكرة  مهدت لإكمال المسلمي لمشواره.
وتجاوز نادي المريخ في مطلع الشهر  الحالي عن تسجيل صوتي مسرب لمدرب المريخ وجه فيه إساءات للادارة وقرر  إعادته للعمل عقب اعتذاره بعد إعفائه في مايو الماضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير : العامل النفسي يتحكم في حسابات قمة الدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تتأثر  حسابات كل من الهلال والمريخ والهلال الأبَيِّض، وهي الفرق المتنافسة  بشراسة على حسم لقب الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، بعدة عوامل مهمة  للغاية، خاصة بعد قرار اتحاد الكرة بعودة النشاط.



يتصدر الهلال  الترتيب برصيد 51 نقطة، ويليه المريخ بـ 48 نقطة، بينما يحتل الهلال الأبيض  الترتيب الثالث برصيد 48 نقطة بزيادة مباراة واحدة عن المريخ.

كما يتفوق عليه المريخ بفارق الأهداف حتى تاريخ تعليق النشاط في مارس/أذار الماضي بسبب ظهور فيروس كورونا المستجد.

الأرض والجمهور

يعتبر  عاملي الأرض والجمهور من أكبر العوامل المؤثرة في المباريات المتبقية  للهلال والمريخ والأبيض، فقرار اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات التي فوضها مجلس  إدارة اتحاد الكرة بتحديد رؤية لإكمال المسابقة، تتمثل في تجميع الفرق  الـ17 في العاصمة الخرطوم.

ويتضح أن الفرق الثلاث المتنافسة على  اللقب، إما فقدت العامل النفسي بشكل كامل والمتمثل في الحرمان من الأرض  والجمهور معا، أو الفقدان النسبي، كفقدان واحد من العاملين كما في حال  الهلال والمريخ، اللذان سيلعبان بالاستفادة من عامل الأرض ولكنهما سيفقدان  الجمهور أمام الهلال الأبَيِّض، فإنه سيفقد عاملي الأرض والجمهور معا.

المستفيدون

يعتبر  الهلال من أكبر المستفيدين من قرار إكمال الدوري بنظام التجميع، وذلك لأنه  تجنب خوض 4 مباريات من العيار الثقيل خارج ملعبه لم كين يضمن الخروج منها  بالعلامة الكاملة من واقع موقف تلك الفرق في الترتيب إلى جانب قوتها  الفنية.

ويعتبر المريخ من أكثر الفرق إحباطا من قرار التجميع، لأنه  كان ينتظر تعثر الهلال المتصدر بالولايات، ليخطف الدوري، باعتبار أن عدد  مبارياته بالولايات أقل والمتمثل في مباراة واحدة فقط أمام الفلاح.



أمام  الهلال الأبيض فإنه خاسر من نظام اللعب بالتجميع لأن سجله القوي في الفوز  ب9 مباريات من أصل 10 متتالية، ومتعادلا في واحدة فقط، كان سيجعله ندا  للهلال والمريخ وقد يخطف الدوري، رغم أن كل المباريات المتبقية تعتبر من  العيار الثقيل، لكنه قادر على الخروج منها بنتائج قوية بسبب سجله المميز.

 المباريات المتبقية

تبقت  للهلال المتصدر 9 مباريات، أمام كل من الأهلي مروي، والخرطوم الوطني والند  التقليدي المريخ، والهلال الفاشر "مؤجلة من الدور الأول"، والهلال كادقلي  والمريخ الفاشر وحي الوادي نيالا والأهلي الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض.

فريق  المريخ تبقت له 8 مباريات أمام نده الهلال، والأهلي عطبرة والرابطة كوستي،  والهلال الأبيض والأمل والأهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني والفلاح.

الهلال  الأبيض تبقت له 7 مباريات أمام كل من الهلال المتصدر والمريخ، وحي العرب  وحي الوادي والأمل الأهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني والفلاح.


الطريق نحو اللقب

طريق  الفرق الثلاث المتنافسة على اللقب يمر بـ 3 مواجهات حاسمة بين الفرق  الثلاث وفوز أحدها على الآخر سيكون مفيدا للغاية في السباق نحو اللقب حيث  أن المتاح أمام كل فريق 6 نقاط منها، والمباريات هي: الهلال مع المريخ،  والهلال الأبيض أمام الهلال ، والمريخ أمام الهلال الأبيض.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارتباك داخل الهلال السوداني بعد اكتشاف مصابين بكورونا


السودان - كووورة



تسود  حالة ارتباك داخل الهلال السوداني، بعد تأكد إصابة اثنين من لاعبي الفريق  بفيروس كورونا، وفقًا لنتيجة الفحص التي أجرتها سلطات ولاية الخرطوم على 15  فردا من لاعبي الفريق.

وتحصل   على تفاصيل مثيرة، حول إصابة الدكتور حسن برقو، رئيس لجنة المنتخبات  الوطنية السودانية وعضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني، بفيروس كورونا.

وكشفت  المصادر، أن اللاعبين المصابين من فئة الشباب وهما عمر يوسف، حارس مرمى  بمنتخب الشباب وزميله مجاهد، حيث أظهرت نتيجة الاختبار إيجابية العينة  للثنائي لفيروس كورونا.

وكان اللاعبان عمر يوسف ومجاهد، ضمن قائمة  الـ15 لاعبا التي أجري عليها الفحص يوم السبت الماضي بأكاديمية تقانة كرة  القدم، وكان ضمن المجموعة 8 لاعبين من الفريق الأول.

وقرر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الأحد وفورا تحويل اللاعبين لمستشفى متخصص بمدينة أم درمان لإعادة فحصهما مرة أخرى.

كما قرر الجهاز الفني لفريق الهلال تعليق التدريبات، إلى أجل غير مسمى بسبب تلك التطورات.



وجاءت  خطوة الاتحاد السوداني بشأن الكشف على لاعبي فئة الشباب، بعد قصة مثيرة  حدثت لرئيس لجنة المنتخبات الدكتور حسن برقو، الذي ظهرت عينة فحصه إيجابية  فيروس كورونا، ضمن المجموعة الثانية من لاعبي وإداريي المنتخب الأول.

وقام  الدكتور حسن برقو، بإجراء فحص آخر في مستشفى كبير ومتخصص، وظهرت نتيجة  الفحص سلبية، وغادر قبل 3 أيام إلى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة لمتابعة  أعماله الخاصة، وهناك أجرى فحصا جديدا لفيروس كورونا، وظهرت النتيجة سلبية  للمرة الثانية.

واستلم اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، كل فحوصات الدكتور حسن برقو، التي أجراها في السودان وفي الإمارات، واحتفظ بها للوقوف عليها.

ومن  ناحية آخرى، ظهرت النتيجة إيجابية من فحص كورونا على 3 لاعبين من فرق  الدوري المؤهل للدوري الممتاز، وهو فرق توتي الذي وصل المرحلة الأخيرة من  البطولة، وقرر اتحاد الكرة أيضا إلحاقهم بثنائي الهلال المصاب، لإعادة  المسحة بالنسبة لهم.

وألغى نادي الخرطوم الوطني تجربته الودية التي  كان خطط لخوضها اليوم الأحد مع فريق توتي، وذلك بسبب نتيجة الفحص الإيجابية  من فيروس كورونا التي ظهرت على الثلاثي المصاب بفريق توتي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * مانشستر يونايتد يقهر ليستر في طريقه لدوري الأبطال
 * أستون فيلا ينجح في البقاء بالبريميرليج، بعد تعادله مع وست هام
 * واتفورد وبورنموث يصاحبان نورويتش للشامبيونشيب
 * ليفربول يكتب نهاية سعيدة بثلاثية في نيوكاسل
 * تشيلسي يقطع آخر تذكرة إنجليزية إلى دوري الأبطال
 * مانشستر سيتي يدك نورويتش بخماسية
 * توتنهام يتعادل مع كريستال ويحسم مقعده الأوروبي
 * يوفنتوس يهزم سامبدوريا بهدفين ويتوج بلقب الكالشيو للمرة الـ 9 توالياً
 * روما يضع قدما بالدوري الأوروبي.. وبولونيا يقرِب ليتشي من الهبوط
 * مهاجم ليستر سيتي جيمي فاردي هدافا للدوري الإنجليزي
 * جوارديولا يدفع بسيلفا أمام نوريتش في مباراة الوداع
 * إيموبيلي مهاجم لاتسيو يُسجل هاتريك وينفرد بصدارة هدافي الكالتشيو
 * مانشستر يونايتد يحطم الرقم القياسي لركلات الجزاء
 * جاتوزو: لا يمكن المزاح بعد تفشي كورونا في كتالونيا
 * فان دايك: أردنا أن نوضح لماذا نحن الأبطال
 * مدرب أستون فيلا: أتخيل شعور واتفورد وبورنموث الآن
 * مورينيو: لن ننفق 100 مليون لضم لاعب
 * بارتوميو: برشلونة الأكثر تأثرًا بكورونا في العالم
 * بارتوميو: سيتين مخضرم.. وأثق في قرار ميسي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ البطولة الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - التصفيات التأهيلية :
 * كارديف سيتي (-- : --) فولهام الساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN 2

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المغربي 🇲🇦 - الأسبوع 19 :
 * الدفاع الحسني (-- : --) الرجاء الرياضي الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: المغربية الرياضية

 * حسنية أكادير (-- : --) رجاء بني ملال الساعة: 23:00 / القناة: المغربية الرياضية



——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38 :
 * آرسنال (3 : 2) واتفورد
 * تشيلسي (2 : 0) وولفرهامبتون
 * إيفرتون (1 : 3) بورنموث
 * ليستر سيتي (0 : 2) مانشستر يونايتد
 * مانشستر سيتي (5 : 0) نوريتش سيتي
 * نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 3) ليفربول
 * ساوثهامتون (3 : 1) شيفيلد يونايتد
 * وست هام يونايتد (1 : 1) أستون فيلا
 * كريستال بالاس (1 : 1) توتنهام هوتسبير
 * بيرنلي (1 : 2) برايتون
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (99) مانشستر سيتي (81) مانشستر يونايتد (66) تشيلسي (66) ليستر سيتي (62)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 34 :
 * بولونيا (3 : 2) ليتشي
 * روما (2 : 1) فيورنتينا
 * هيلاس فيرونا (1 : 5) لاتسيو
 * كالياري (0 : 1) أودينيزي
 * سبال (1 : 1) تورينو
 * يوفنتوس (2 : 0) سامبدوريا
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (83) انتر ميلان (76) أتلانتا (75) لاتسيو (75) روما (64)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 
  *إسماعيل حسن* 
  *مجرد رأي قبل أن تقع الفأس* 

 *  مطالبات البعض للجنة الطوارئ الصحية في ولاية الخرطوم، بأن تسارع إلى  تجميد النشاط الرياضي مجدداً بسبب تزايد حالات الاصابة بفيروس كورونا في  الخرطوم.. ليس لها ما يبررها.. فالنشاط الرياضي أصلاً  لم يكن متجمّداً على  أرض الواقع حتى في عز أيام الجائحة.. حتى نتخوف الآن بعد أن خفت خطورتها؟؟  وبعد أن قرر الاتحاد العام استئنافه تجاوباً مع رغبة الكاف والفيفا، وفق  اشتراطات منظمة الصحة العالمية؟؟!!
 *  النشاط الرسمي حسب قرار لجنة باني،، لن يبدأ في ولاية الخرطوم اليوم، حتى  تنشأ هذه التخوفات، إنما بعد 24 يوماً من الآن .. تحديداً يوم 19 أغسطس  القادم.. فلماذا لا نصبر أسبوعين آخرين، نستعين خلالهما بتقارير وزارة  الصحة، قبل أن ندعو لجنة الطوارئ إلى تجميد النشاط الرياضي، أو مباركة  استئنافه؟؟؟!!
 * الشفقة تطير.....
 * ولعل من محامد قرار عودة النشاط والكشف على اللاعبين، أن إكتشفنا حالتين وسط نجوم الهلال، وحالة وسط نجوم توتي...
 * بالمناسبة....  نجوم الدوري الممتاز ونجوم بقية الدوريات في الخرطوم،  منذ أن صدر قرار تجميد النشاط الرياضي، وهم أصلاً في حالة تمارين ومباريات  ودية متواصلة في الأحياء وملاعب الخماسيات، ولقد لفتنا نظر السلطات الصحية  والأمنية إلى ذلك، أكثر من مرة.. ولم نجد التجاوب منها.. 
 * لذا نرى أن من الأفضل أن يمارسوا نشاطهم (رسمياً)، وفق الضوابط والإرشادات الصحية، بدل أن يمارسوه (شعبياً) بدون ضوابط وإرشادات..
 * التعايش مع الجائحة أصبح الخيار السائد في كل دول العالم... وبدأت  معظمها بالفعل في توسيع دائرة الحظر.. وتقليل ساعات الحجر.. حتى لا تتوقف  عجلة الحياة.. ونحن لسنا بأفضل منها - اقتصاديا - حتى نشذ عنها، ونصرّ على  التضييق.. والاختباء داخل المنازل والحجرات..
 * أقول هذا وفي بالي  مقترح للجنة الطوارئ بأن تصرف النظر تماماً عن أي فكرة لتجميد النشاط  الرياضي مجدداً.. وتراقب استئنافه بدقة، وإذا شعرت بأي خطورة على ولاية  الخرطوم من وراء عودته، يمكن أن تسارع إلى تجميده.. وحينها لن يلومها  أحد...
 * وهذا عين ما فعلته السلطات الصحية في بريطانيا وإيطاليا  وألمانيا، قبل أن تقتنع في النهاية بعدم خطورة استئناف النشاط الرياضي في  بلادها، وتتمكن المانيا من تكملة دوريها، ويقترب الدوري الانجليزي والدوري  الإيطالي من النهاية بعد أسبوعين فقط.. والآن تفكر السلطات هناك في الذهاب  إلى أبعد من ذلك، والسماح للجماهير بدخول المباريات بأعداد معقولة..
  *آخر السطور* 
 * حسنا فعل مجلس المريخ وهو يصرف النظر تماماً عن التونسي خشارم، ويجدد  الثقة في المسلمي.. فالأخير هضم اللاعبون فكره الفني تماماً، وراقت لهم  طريقة تدريبه...
 * الفترة المتبقية لتكملة الدوري قصيرة جداً، وبالتالي فإن المغامرة بمدرب جديد، غير مضمونة العواقب..
 * الروح المعنوية العالية التي يؤدي بها نجوم المنتخب الوطني تدريباتهم  وفق الإرشادات الصحية التي تقف عليها لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، تدحض كل  التخوفات من عودة النشاط الرياضي.. وتؤكد في نفس الوقت على أننا متى  التزمنا بالضوابط، لن تكون هنالك أي خطورة على اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية..
 * أفادني الحبيب لؤي الحلاوي رئيس إدارة النشاط الإجتماعي والثقافي  بالمريخ، أن حالة لاعب ومدرب المريخ الأسبق صلاح مشكلة، ساءت من جديد،  وأعيد إلى مستشفى النيل الأزرق غرفة 10.. وقد سجل له هو والأخ مبارك معاذ  مدير نادي المريخ المكلف، وزميلنا أحمد دراج زيارة كريمة بالمستشفى..
 * نسأل الله له - في هذه الأيام المباركة - عاجل الشفاء..
 * شفاء لا يغادر سقماً يا رب العالمين..
 * وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

الأحمر يواصل تحضيراته البدنية ويترقب نتائج الفحوصات
 المكتب الإعلامي
 أدى فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ حصة تدريبية صباح امس الأحد بحضور  "19" لاعبا أشرف عليها المعد البدني الألماني توماس مويير إضافة للمدرب  العام الضو قدم الخير ومدرب الحراس محمد الفطناسي وقد شمل التدريب جمل  مختلفة من الحركات الإحمائية إضافة للتدريبات تساعد على التركيز ويترقب  نجوم الفريق والجهاز الفني والإداري نتيجة فحوصات فيروس كورونا التي خضع  لها عناصر المريخ ظهر اول أمس السبت باكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم تحت إشراف  الإتحاد السوداني ووزارة الصحة الإتحادية.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Nasir Babiker




في  نادي في الدوري المصري ظهرت فيهو (18) حالة إيجابية ومع ذلك ما وقف  التمارين .. باقي الأندية عدد الحالات كان متفاوت أندية 5 أندية 4 أندية 3  ومافي نادي وقف نشاطه والأيام دي كل الأندية شغالة مباريات ودية .. نفس  الكلام ده حصل في كل الدوريات اللي رجعت في العالم .. العالم كله يتجه  للتعايش مع كورونا لأنه المرض ممكن يستمر سنة تاني قدام أو أكتر فهل الحياة  ح تقيف إلى ما لا نهاية؟؟؟

 البحصل في السودان على مستوى النشاط الرياضي ما عندو أي علاقة ببروتوكول أو اشتراطات أو احترازات صحية.. الموضوع  ببساطة الأندية مفلسة وإدارات بعقليات من العصر الحجري ومع الأسف تفتقد  للشجاعة وتعشق الشماعة .. أغرب حاجة المجالس دي سواء أندية أو إتحاد مهمتها  تسيير النشاط وهم السنة الفاتت عاوزين الدوري يتلغي والسنة دي عاوزين  الدوري يتلغي والسنة الجاية ح يشوفه أي سبب يطالبه الدوري يتلغي..
  كلام مجالس الإدارات عن الوضع الصحي كلمة حق يراد بها باطل .. نفس الناس  ديل أي زول فيهم عايش حياته عادي شغله عادي مجاملاته عادي لكن لأنه الكورة  فيها صرف وفيها صراعات تيارات تقيف بس .. نادي زي المريخ مثلا شغال تمارين  اسبوعين وبدأ تمارين قبل الفحص وما خاشي معسكر، اللاعب بتمرن ساعة ويرجع  بيتهم ويجي يقول ليك سوداكال وجه .. طيب ياخ ما دام بتهمك صحة اللاعبين دخل  الفريق معسكر.. الآن طلبت يعلقوا التدريبات اسبوعين وحجر للمخالطين .. بغض  النظر عن أنه الحاجة دي ما حصلت في أي بلد في العالم ولا بروتوكول الفيفا  بقول كده ولا بروتوكول منظمة الصحة العالمية على حسب إفادة بعض الأطباء أنه  من لم تظهر عليه أعراض ما بكون معدي، بغض النظر عن ده كله، طالما انت عاوز  المخالطين يحجروا نفسهم اسبوعين دخل الفريق معسكر مقفول أسبوعين ووجه أنه  كل فرد يكون في غرفة براهو ووفر ليهم تغذية جيدة واتكفل بأنهم يخضعوا لفحص  دوري كل 4 أو 5 يوم .. لكن طبعا أساسا الفكرة هروب من صرف التمارين البسيط  ده ولو اتلغى الدوري يكون مية المية ولو اتلغى الموسم الجاي يكون متين في  المية..

 انت الليلة ح توقف التمارين اسبوعين بعد اشتغلت اسبوعين بعد  توقف ظ¤ شهور يعني من بكرة تاني يا ملاعب الحواري والاحياء جاك زول يرجعوا  اللاعبين للدافوري ونسبة الإصابات الحتحصل ح تكون أكبر من نسبة إصابات  كورونا لأنه ببساطة ده قرار ما علمي ولا عملي ومافي فرق بينه وبين فحوصات  الشو والشوفونية العملها إتحاد الكرة عشان يقول طبقنا اشتراطات..
 من  الأساس أي زول عارف أنه لا وضع السودان كبلد ولا وضع الاتحاد كمؤسسة ولا  وضع الأندية ح يسمح بتنفيذ أ ب ت ث اشتراطات صحية أو بروتوكول فيا الغوا  الكورة في السودان نهائيا وريحوا الناس من القرف البتعملوا فيهو ده يا  العبوا روكتكم دي ساي وبطلوا شو وضحك على دقون الناس..
 2019.. الغوا الدوي
 2020.. الغوا الدوري
 2021.. الغوا الدوري 

 من أين آتى هؤلاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#بدون مقدمان - أنس محمد أحمد

 #وزارة الصحة.. إستهتار أم أجندة خبيثة..!! ؟؟
  قصة فحوصات بعض أندية الدرجة الممتازة وما صاحبها من إثارة جدل منذ مساء  أمس، تحمل بعض التفاصيل الغريبة والمدهشة، وتعكس مدى الإستهتار واللعب  بالنار وربما الأجندة الخبيثة والخافية علينا والتي ربما ترغب الوزارة في  تمريرها، بإستغلال منشط كرة القدم، فكل الإحتمالات مفتوحة ومتوقعة.
 يوم الجمعة الماضي أخضع نادي الهلال جميع أعضاء فريق الكرة لفحص فايروس  "كورونا" تحت إشراف وزارة الصحة، بعد نهاية إجراءات الكشف إستفسر النادي  الوزارة عن موعد إستلام الفحوصات، وأكدت الوزارة تسليمها مساء ذات اليوم أو  صباح السبت كحد أقصى.
 وبالفعل صباح السبت تلقى نادي الهلال مكالمة  هاتفية من الوزارة تفيد بسلبية نتائج جميع أعضاء فريق الكرة من لاعبين  وطاقم فني واداري، كما تلقى النادي مكالمة أخرى من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم، تؤكد ذات الأمر وفقاً للإفادة التي تلقاها الإتحاد من الوزاوة. 
 بناء على ذلك قام الإتحاد ونادي الهلال بنشر معلومة سلبية الفحوصات الطبية  للرأي العام، وباشر الهلال في اداء حصصه التدريبية تأهباً لإستئناف  المنافسة. 
 نهار السبت تلقى الأخ خالد النقر نائب مدير الكرة بالهلال،  مكالمة هاتفية من مسؤول في التيم المشرف على الفحوصات أكد له وجود "3"  إصابات بالفايروس وسط اعضاء الفريق، وطلب منه الأخ النقر أسماء اللاعبين  المصابين، وكانت المفاجأة ان الأسماء التي ذكرها المسؤول غير موجودة في في  الفريق.
 منذ مساء أمس بدأت بعض الجهات تتحدث عن وجود إصابات في ناديي  الهلال وتوتي، وصباح اليوم تم تسريب نتائج فحوصات بأسماء لاعبان من الهلال  تظهر نتيجتهما إيجابية، دون إخطار رسمي للهلال من الوزارة.
 بالمناسبة فإن اللاعب الناشئ "مجاهد" الذي يقال انه مصاب بالفايروس خضع لإمتحانات شهادة مرحلة الأساس التي انقضت قبل عدة أيام..!! 
 في ذات الوقت خرجت بعض الاقاويل تتحدث عن وجود اصابات وسط فريق المريخ  الذي واصل تدريباته صباح اليوم، فيما تداول البعض سلبية فحوصات فريق الاهلي  العاصمي، دون تداول نتائج الفحوصات الطبية في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي،  مثل التي تم تداولها بالنسبة لنظيرتها في الهلال.
 في ظل هذا الوضع الذي  يصعب وصفه بأنه إستهتار ام تخبط ام رغبة لتمرير أجندة من الوزارة غير  معلومة بالنسبة لنا، تبقى مصداقية الوزارة صفر كبير..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يعلق التدريبات بسبب كورونا
 .
 .
 قرر القطاع  الرياضي بنادي الخرطوم الوطني تعليق تدريبات الفريق الأول حتى إستلام  النتائج الخاصة بالفحوصات التي خضع لها الفريق اليوم لاعبين وجهاز فني  وإداريين حفاظا على التدابير الوقائية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يشكو وزيرة الرياضة لرئيس مجلس السيادة

 تصاعد موجات الغضب  داخل مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة بعد ان ردت وزارة الشباب والرياضة رسمياً على  خطاب اتحاد الكرة بشأن طلب استضافة السودان لبطولة سيكافا للناشئين والشباب  بالرفض وقالت مصادر عالية الثقة ان بسبب هذا الرفض فقد
 السودان مبلغ  تجاوز المليون ونصف دولار كانت سوف تمنح له حال استضاف البطولة ورجحت ذات  المصادر ان خلافات بين وزارة الرياضة والاتحاد ادت الي هذا القرار من وزير  الرياضة ولاء البوشي حيث ان الاتحاد تعامل مع الطلب بطريقة غير لائقة  بعد ان قام بارساله عبر البريد ورفض قادته الجلوس مع الوزيرة وشرح امر  استضافة البطولة بشيء من التفصيل وعلمت (سودانا فوق ) ان بروف شداد رئيس  اتحاد الكرة قد قام من قبل بتوجيه نقد الي رئيس مجلس السيادة للوزيرة  البوشي .

*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*يديك العافيه الاخ كسلاوي
                        	*

----------

